# Does anyone go shed hunting?



## LT100 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wanted to ask if anyone out there goes shed hunting? Two years ago I picked up a very distinctive right side shed with four nice points and a split brow tine. This fall I took and awesome 9 pointer and his right side antler exactly matched the shed. He had put on some mass, but it was all there including the split brow tine and there is no doubt that it was his shed I picked up in 2010.

Now I am a little hooked on she'd hunting and wondered if anybody out there does it very much or had some words of wisdom to share?


----------



## Tree Feller (Feb 18, 2013)

I have picked up some sheds mainly while i was Turkey hunting or coon hunting at night. 2 years ago i picked up a maching pair laying 3 feet apart right beside a bed. i killed that deer last year and he had gained about 25". I have also picked up one sides same as you and killed that deer later. But you know most of the sheds i've found are in the wide open or on top of hills around bedding areas. But i would say stick to the bedding areas and well used trails. A buddy of mine used to feed corn on the ground about this time of the year and put woven wire fence 2/3 away around it so it would hit it's horns as it eat and nock them off. But outside of that i dont really just get out to look for them. Good luck.


----------



## Icehouse (Feb 18, 2013)

Shed hunting in this area is a popular sport. We have a very large moose population and of course deer and elk. I have 2 friends that have dogs they have trained to retrieve horns, save alot of leg work. A little south of here I have friends that use their jet boats to run the Snake and Salmon rivers. Both of these are big winter grounds for deer and elk. This is a fun thing to do this time of year when not much else is happening and you can get outdoors, might even pick up a wintering steelhead on the river.


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Shed hunting!*

Here are some elk sheds we found, On the Reservation we have season, which open April 1. I cant wait! During the trophy elk hunt this past fall I seen some huge 400, 390 class bull elk, hopefully I can find em...
Yes its addicting, good nature hike, and over all good fur your health, THE WALK!


----------



## LT100 (Feb 20, 2013)

You actually have a shed hunting season? Wow. Never heard of that before, but I've never actually seen a pile of elk antlers either. Those are incredibly impressive. Can't imagine what lugging a couple of those up and down the mountains must feel like. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Feb 21, 2013)

I shed hunt every minute that I am in the woods. I have some moose, mostly caribou. I picked up several in one afternoon and was glad that I had my 6X6 Polaris. They pay 8-12 bucks a pound for fresh drops. Some moose antlers weigh alot.


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Antler season?*



LT100 said:


> You actually have a shed hunting season? Wow. Never heard of that before, but I've never actually seen a pile of elk antlers either. Those are incredibly impressive. Can't imagine what lugging a couple of those up and down the mountains must feel like. Thanks for sharing.


Yeah season suks! It all started because one of our Tribal memebers got lost, so then it was in placed the SEASON! Unfortunatly a tribal member got lost last year 2012, he died.
Funny because on March 31, you see lots of trucks heading up into the mountains, like a train!


----------



## LT100 (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is a picture of the buck I took Oct 27th this past archery season in Massachusetts. In 2010 I found his right antler while shed hunting. The tines are longer and there is more mass, but there is no doubt that this is the guy.


----------

